# Hamburger



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Walked into Sams to buy some frozen fruit, milk and eggs.....

Walked out with 90/10 Hamburger in 10 lb tubes from Excel Beef. (after cooking it down, I think it was more 93/7... very lean, nearly no fat cooked off) The price was 70 cents cheaper than standard Sam's Club Hamburger.

It canned into 38 jars.

I am going to do more and more of this, as I want more protein than canned chicken and tuna and Spam.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Last time I got some I filled my dehydrator. Good stuff


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

By the way, I only had one jar not seal, out of 38. In the frig it goes and will use it in a day or two. 37 out of 38 ain't bad.


.......


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Cans of tuna are down to 5oz but cost <$1.00-- 36gm of protein Fish, tuna, white, canned in water, drained solids Nutrition Facts & Calories

5 oz of 90% lean ground beef costs a couple bucks and 5 oz gives 40gm protein Beef, ground, 90% lean meat / 10% fat, crumbles, cooked, pan-browned [hamburger, ground sirloin] Nutrition Facts & Calories

We can't argue tastes, but I bet 90% lean burger boiled & canned ain't very tasty. I'd freeze it before I'd ever can it, and then just worry about how to run the freezer when the SHTF.

BTW- you are pressure canning it, aren't you? Botulism is very inconvenient.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

doc- said:


> Cans of tuna are down to 5oz but cost <$1.00-- 36gm of protein Fish, tuna, white, canned in water, drained solids Nutrition Facts & Calories
> 
> 5 oz of 90% lean ground beef costs a couple bucks and 5 oz gives 40gm protein Beef, ground, 90% lean meat / 10% fat, crumbles, cooked, pan-browned [hamburger, ground sirloin] Nutrition Facts & Calories
> 
> ...


I have cases of canned Chicken, Tuna and Salmon. I want something different. Opening up a jar of ground beef, that has been previously pan fried with diced onion.... dumped in a skillet and browned up, makes darn good Spaghetti, Tacos, Burritos, etc.

Yeah, every canner must be very well educated on the dangers of compromised cans and dump them and NEVER take a chance. The wife and I have that knowledge.

The next 30-40lbs of Beef will be Carne Asada.


..........


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Sounds good I just received a pressure canner from Amazon / it seams like it cost me 
50 bucks extra I was going to buy one 2 months ago . 
What type of lids / jars should I be buying. 
There is a huge price spread ?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Wellbuilt said:


> Sounds good I just received a pressure canner from Amazon / it seams like it cost me
> 50 bucks extra I was going to buy one 2 months ago .
> What type of lids / jars should I be buying.
> There is a huge price spread ?


I buy ball every chance I get. Pints or quarts depends on what I’m canning.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

I priced jars everywhere the past 6 months and the cheapest I could find was on Walmart.Com and they shipped for free and not a single jar arrived broken. I am trying to standardize and not have differences.... so I went with Regular Sized Lid Jars. I can get quart, pint, cup and 4oz jars that all take Regular Sized Lids. I purchased all sizes of jars and then 500 Regular Sized Lids. (You cannot reuse the lids, but you can reuse the rings)

What got me started on canning was a neighbor having a garage sale and I purchased a brand new pressure canner for $20 ($110 online). Then I purchased a 2nd one, but the taller one that will allow two levels of quart jars. With this hamburger, I would have one heating/pressuring up and the other one cooling off. Using two this way, keeps you busy for big batches.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Out of those 38 jars, we had 37 of them seal up tight. That lone jar went in the frig until tonight, when I pulled it out and made some Tribulation Spaghetti. After pouring out the liquid in the jar, I dumped the meat and small amount of fat into a skillet. I added a little oil and browned up the meat. Then I poured in a can of diced tomatoes, added Italian seasoning and let it simmer. After boiling the elbow noodles, I poured the sauce and tasted. I needed to add a little salt, but the flavor was darn, darn good. It did not taste like bad, boiled meat. The texture was very tender hamburger with the right flavor.

Tell you right now.... I could live on this meal 2-3 days a week and really look forward to it, as opposed to "something chicken" or "something tuna" or "something Spam".......

After my bare-bones taste test.... I did add some Parmesan Cheese.... cause I can right now.

This 'canned' hamburger is going to make some darn good Taco meat.... and Burritos..... and Stew/Soup, etc....


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

By the way... I followed this YouTube video exactly, except I made my own seasoning, as I didn't want everything tasting like Taco Meat.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Canned ground beef probably isn't all that different from canned stew beef. Just cook it well before eating it.


----------



## Arcade (Jul 27, 2013)

Some of my canned venison stew meat








... it is great over rice or egg noodles


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

We have canned hamburger for years. Never a problem so far. Very convenient and tasty.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Next up, I am canning Stew Meat..... Looking hard for 'crazy good' sales.....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have to think about that 15 year and still good time frame. I recently found a couple quarts of canned stew beef with no date on it. I know it's at least 10 years old. The jars are still sealed and the meat looks good. BUT if I was brave enough to try it, I know I would boil it at least 30 minutes before eating it.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> I have to think about that 15 year and still good time frame. I recently found a couple quarts of canned stew beef with no date on it. I know it's at least 10 years old. The jars are still sealed and the meat looks good. BUT if I was brave enough to try it, I know I would boil it at least 30 minutes before eating it.


I don't think anyone should feel bad about pouring canned meat into a skillet and heating. Kinda the only way I do it.


.......


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Big_John said:


> I don't think anyone should feel bad about pouring canned meat into a skillet and heating. Kinda the only way I do it.
> 
> 
> .......


It's not the heating, it's the age of the product that concerns me. Home canned beef with noodles is an awesome meal.


----------

